# Writing > General Writing >  Random thought expanded.

## Outlander

This started off as a bit for the random thought thread. 
It was of last nights dream, but it kept growing and showing. 
So now it is here, unless it gets moved, then it is elsewhere.
__________________________________________________ __

I dreamed of walking to the center of a ballroom,
Across the room I see the one I love. 
We span the distance in a few steps, forgetting all else around us. 
Music fills the chamber; drowning out the pounding of our hearts,
and the hushed whispers from the shadows...The floor is ours.
Ours as we dance some insane form of tango;
holding time with Bad to the Bone.
*~~On the day I was born~~*
I pull her in
*~~The nurses all gathered 'round~~*
My love looks lost 
*~~To gazed at the wide wonder,~~* 
In her mind or heart? 
*~~at the the joy they had found~~*
With my lips to her ear, 
*~~The head nurse spoke up~~*
Her flesh warm with mine
*~~and said "leave this one alone"~~*
I whisper.."Breathe",
*~~she could tell right away~~*
My lips brush her neck 
*~~That I was Bad to the Bone~~*
Her hunger returned.
*~~Bad to the bone~~*
Eyes from the shadows. 
*~~Bad to the bone~~*
All waiting to see. 
*~~B-B-B-B-Bad ~~*
All wanting to know, 
*~~B-B-B-B-Bad~~*
...how it will end
*~~B-B-B-B-Bad~~*
...or if it begins.
*~~BAAAD TO THE BONE~~*

*~I broke a thousand hearts
Before I met you
I'll break a thousand more, baby...
Before I am through

~I wanna be yours pretty baby
Yours and yours alone
and I'm here to tell ya honey
That I'm Bad to the Bone*

(yep, Lost the remote again)

----------


## Countess

I like it alot. Try dropping Bad to the Bone lyrics (which is sampled in from George Thoroughgood) and go with your own flow. Open your mind and let it pour out. Let the poem dance itself:

If eyes could speak
When glances meet
What words would 
Dance between us?

All flattery 
And coquettery
In coupled waltz
Discussed.

Youre silk and roses
In my arms,
Well from your lead 
It stems,
Tis music that I make
Sweet girl,
With rhythm to the 
End.

Then come with me
I wish to dance
A tango made for two,
From dusk till dawn
Well move in turns
Till morning stars anew.

----------


## smilingtearz

* beautiful...both of the poems...

here's something i made out of a line that i worked out in a dream
n i've got a copyright...so no one bothers to copy (i got a forwarded mail that had a part of one of my poems displayed on the internet)

titled it as Reflections..

There is stillness in the air,
No chirp, no rustle, no blare.
The mind mindlessly reflects back...
At what life has and what it lacks...
The days that just passed by...
Like a short breeze cold but dry...
How moments slipped away so fast...
Taking away the first the last...
How each descision every move...
Decides whether you win or loose...
The game of life that's to be played.
Time keeps on moving...memories fade...
But the shadow of what had been...
Always remains...not unseen...
It isnt something u can wash away...
Accompanies u throughout your way...
The experience of this shadow...
Helps u make choices as u grow.


~ Eva ~*

----------


## Outlander

LOL - Thank you both, but...It was only intended as a random thought.  :Biggrin: 
The song was loud in the dream, and the dream was random.
"Breathe" was the only -verbal- exchange.

If I could only replay the dance... - It was exhilarating.  :Brow:

----------


## smilingtearz

i bet it was...i mean exactly wut wud u have done while singing

*Bad to the bone*
(All waiting to see. )
*B-B-B-B-Bad*
(All wanting to know,) 
*B-B-B-B-Bad*
(..how it will end)
*B-B-B-B-Bad*
(...or if it begins.)
*~~BAAAD TO THE BONE~~*

----------


## Outlander

Now your gettin' it  :Biggrin: 

But seeing is, I woke from that dream at about 1am
I am now one extrodinarly (realy realy) tired Outlander.

Catch ya later.

----------


## smilingtearz

does that mean u were dancing halfway thru night on that!...song????????

----------


## Outlander

The pure Grit of it's simple style, I think reflected the amimalistic desires of the dancers. The need to give in to our most Primal urges, and feed the lust within.
The chant of Bad to the Bone, is the auditory embodyment of the unrelenting temptation of forbidden fruit. Over and over pounding in their ears, mesmerized by the beat, they continued.
The ballroom, representing a place of piety and all that is proper.
the dance itself was undeniably an affront to all the occasion stood for.
- They changed the meaning of the night, and make it their own.

You may hold no fondness for the song itself, 
but were you witness to the dance,
....It would have heald you.

----------


## Outlander

I forgot to answer your question, rhetorical as it may be.

No, I did not dance halfway through the night on that song,
But I did get up and play it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Countess

>The need to give in to our most Primal urges, and feed the lust within.

Dance is that way. In Jules Vercini I described something very similiar. For me hedonistic techno does it. On the other hand, there are new metal songs by Linkin Park, Disturbed, etc, and a few by The Cruxshadows that do the same.

>The chant of Bad to the Bone, is the auditory embodyment of the unrelenting temptation of forbidden fruit. 

Very well put!

>Over and over pounding in their ears, mesmerized by the beat, they continued.
The ballroom, representing a place of piety and all that is proper.
the dance itself was undeniably an affront to all the occasion stood for.
- They changed the meaning of the night, and make it their own.

Nicely done!

Countess

----------


## Outlander

Dear Countess;

Thank you for that.
You know I pay credence to your views,
and this, was no exception.  :Blush:  

Outlander

----------

